# 68 and comfortable in the house



## Jumper82afar (Jun 6, 2011)

I have just finished an outdoor wood stove. Had a twenty year old oil furnace under the house that had a cracked heat exchanger. No fixing it! So I took what I had which was a used 275 gallon oil drum, an old 50 gallon drum and a few other odds and ins. I know have a wood stove that keeps all the mess outside and has so far burned for 6 hours on a single load and iT looks like Im gonna get 12 or 14 hours out of it


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Pics, please. And congrats on making it work!
Matt


----------



## Jumper82afar (Jun 6, 2011)

I will put pics up in the morning. I warn you that it's not as pretty as the store bought ones. I have already decided on some modifications which will include a temp controlled blower on the fire box. Instead of what I have which is a constant, as long as the heat is blowing thru the house then it is blowing in the fire box. Seems my box is burning to hot to long, but an easy fix. This is all controlled from the thermostat inside the house. MAN I am excited about this! Not trying to get of the grid (completely) just trying to keep some change in my pocket.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

An aquastat on the boiler would be better, then thermostat to control the fan on the furnace. My wife likes it a tad warmer than you, 78 is a trifle cool to her!


----------



## allisonhome (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope you could upload some pictures.


----------

